# Big trouble little Georgia



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

I posted recently (thread is to old to refresh) if anyone has any knowledge of a working club in/around Columbus, GA. I would be interested in just about anything (schutzhund/sport-ring club, tracking, obedience, agility). Would be a travesty if I could get this little girl into some work, thanks for any help!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Contact Jim or Jay Lyda on this forum. They are located in Augusta.


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

Will do!!! Thanks, just far away, more than 8 hrs round trip from my house.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Sorry. It's Jay and Jerry Lyda. Didn't realize Georgia was so big.


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

It shouldn't be that far but I have to travel straight north to Atlanta (2hrs) then straight east to Augusta (2hrs)... sucks


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Wallace Payne's club, South Metro Schutzhund Club, is just north of Sharpsburg. When I lived in GA, we trained at the Greater Atlanta Schutzhund Association in Monroe, but that is a much longer drive for you. South Metro is a nice club and Wallace is a good trainer.

http://www.southmetroatl.com/index.html


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

james m white said:


> It shouldn't be that far but I have to travel straight north to Atlanta (2hrs) then straight east to Augusta (2hrs)... sucks


 I hear you. When I attended the Working Dog Forum gathering in Augusta a couple years ago I picked up a member in Savannah on the way there. Getting from Savannah to Augusta was a pita. Most of the roads traveled were 2 lane secondary. Saw some nice country though


----------



## james m white (May 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone I am looking into s. Metro right now!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We would love to have you train with us but I understand the distance. Wallace is a great guy and tell him hello for me.


----------



## John-Ashley Hill (Jan 5, 2011)

Jerry- James is not too far from me, we have plans to meet up and train. Maybe next time I come to Augusta, I will bring him, if us training works out. Besides, I really want you and Jay to meet my new pup when he arrives. Nala and I will see you on Saturday!


----------



## Michael McClure (Feb 20, 2011)

Kelly Godwin said:


> Wallace Payne's club, South Metro Schutzhund Club, is just north of Sharpsburg. When I lived in GA, we trained at the Greater Atlanta Schutzhund Association in Monroe, but that is a much longer drive for you. South Metro is a nice club and Wallace is a good trainer.
> 
> http://www.southmetroatl.com/index.html


Yes this is a very nice club


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Joby..isnt your friend Caldron out in that part of GA now.


----------

